# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کی دانشگاه زابل قبول شده؟

## Masoume

سلام و خسته نباشید

تبریک ب هرکی قبول شده

کی علوم پزشکی زابل قبول شده؟؟؟


ی سوال دارم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------

